# New Submissions view



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2008)

When I log in, it's sectioning off all the submissions by the day they were posted, putting oldest first. How would I go about changing my display options to go back to the way it was before the srsly long downtime for the site? I rather much prefer that 'community' way of viewing people's submissions on my watch list.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 6, 2008)

"Community"?  What does community have to do with chronological ordering?


----------



## spark_dog (Aug 6, 2008)

I too hate the new page layout and want the old format back.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't mind the new layout, but I too do want to see newest notices first by default.  For some reason I suddenly have notices dating back to October 2007 in my Inbox, and due to a lovely new bug those notices do happen to be for mature/adult content (and that's with my mature-content setting disabled, too).


----------



## DiscoPanda (Aug 6, 2008)

I also much preferred the old submissions layout.

Although, if I am stuck with the new layout, could someone at least fix it so it remembers to show them newest>oldest instead of oldest>newest?


----------



## Rossyfox (Aug 6, 2008)

click that


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2008)

Rossyfox said:


> click that



Well... duh. I mean, I appreciate the help and all. But first... it was already obvious. And second, it doesn't get rid of the dates posted with the pics, which is the worst of the two situations, and the second which is... having to click it every fugg'n time instead of it doing it automaticly, like it was before with the one click needed interface.



Eevee said:


> "Community"? What does community have to do with chronological ordering?



I'm using the word 'community' because it's the only term that seems to fit. Where it's just a bunch of pictures, and they're not being pushed off into different dates. Would you prefer 'pool' instead?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2008)

There's not enough time in the day to go clicking one extra link.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 6, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> There's not enough time in the day to go clicking one extra link.


this is *never* an excuse for bad UI


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 6, 2008)

Eevee said:


> this is *never* an excuse for bad UI



the UI should remember what button you clicked and use that as a information to decide how to display the list next time.


----------



## Charem (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so freakin' amazed it took this long for a topic discussing this to appear...I guess everyone was too excited about FA's return to notice the GLARING PROBLEMS...

Aaanyways.  The New Submissions changes are irritating me too.  I typically used 'select all', then unchecked the images I wanted to look at, and the 'delete selected'.  But unfortunately, it looks like 'select all' now selects MORE than what you see on the page.  Not noticing this, I ended up only seeing 25 out of about 100 submissions, having deleted the other 75 unwittingly.

My question is...why??  Why was this changed?  Everything else is normal (well, to a degree at least), so why did we need this change?  Not to mention, it was completely unannounced, and no request of opinions along the lines of 'Should we change the New Submissions format?' was EVER given by the staff.  What the heck?

The speed of FA is bearable, since it's known to be the fact that the new server needs to be installed before things run at a decent rate...I can accept that.

But yeah, I'm po'd about the format changes...seriously, it's just screwed up.  I'm NOT happy with the decision to change that.


----------



## Deneme (Aug 6, 2008)

Select all doesn't work at all for me. Using opera.
At least i didnt lose my submissions.


----------



## cesarin (Aug 6, 2008)

charem: theres 2 modes of "select all"
learn to difference them! XD
anyway FA seems to be down now


----------



## Charem (Aug 6, 2008)

cesarin said:


> charem: theres 2 modes of "select all"
> learn to difference them! XD
> anyway FA seems to be down now



If you mean the difference between 'Check/Uncheck All' and 'Nuke all Submissions', trust me, I do know the difference.  I was using Check/Uncheck All when I encountered the aforementioned problems...


----------



## cesarin (Aug 7, 2008)

Charem said:


> If you mean the difference between 'Check/Uncheck All' and 'Nuke all Submissions', trust me, I do know the difference.  I was using Check/Uncheck All when I encountered the aforementioned problems...



you forgot "inverse"

that one is useful when you just want to keep a few submissions in the list and remove the rest


----------



## ZigZag13 (Aug 7, 2008)

I too am extremely unpleased with the new "New Submissions" page. It's clunky, irritating, takes way too long now and the old one wasn't broken to begin with!

If nothing else, is it possible to add the old "New Submissions" format as a user option?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2008)

...at least the third topic to demand suggest this very feature....


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 7, 2008)

OK... Chiming in here, if I may...

I, for one, LIKE how submissions are divided by date...
But DO NOT LIKE needing to change from oldest to newest first everytime I keep entering this part of the Message Center. The rest is ordered correctly.
I haven't tried deleting/nuking yet, because i'm not yet ready to do so, so I can't say about that...

Now, for the one thing I don't like about the New Submissions:
While in Browse, submissions are 4 across on my screen (iMac 1024x768, Firefox 3), but 3 across in New Submissions. I prefer 4.

Needs a better arrangement of buttons, so it doesn't look too haphazard.
I do like the ability to have more control over New Submissions management than previous.

OK, a number have said they'd like to have the old New Submissions system back, which brings up an unrelated, yet related suggestion, regarding the planned new Search.

I happen to like Browse as it is, for the most part- I think that a user-defined keyword field should be ADDED to it, RATHER THAN REPLACING IT, as planned for the new Search. Now, my point, considering the complaints over the new New Submissions over the old, and how it's relevant to Browse/Search: Rather than wholesale replacing, let the two operate side-by-side, and let the USERS decide which works better. This gives the FA users a chance to decide on the fate of a key feature.

(I do stress that I prefer a combination of the two, rather than either/or.)

Enough from me this morning- Bedtime for me.

d.m.f.


----------



## kralle_lion (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the seperation by date of the submissions, but the marker for it is too big.

And make a preset option for the "new submission"-list if you want it ordered by old or by new. 


Userguidance is not an excuse for a bad userinterface.


----------



## kitwulfen (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of the sort-by-date thing, but it's a non-issue to me.  I'm much more concerned with the previously stated issue of having to click "newest" every time.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 7, 2008)

kitwulfen said:


> I'm not really a fan of the sort-by-date thing, but it's a non-issue to me.  I'm much more concerned with the previously stated issue of having to click "newest" every time.



It's really the single biggest annoyance on FA at this time. (Secondary is the fave/comment counters, which are broken, and being dealt with.)

d.m.f.


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, the site has been a little slow lately. But I guess I complain too much.

I personally don't really see a need for what day it was posted just as long as it's in the order from newest to oldest. If we can find out from the picture what day it was uploaded, it really doesn't need to be in our message center. For me, I've got about 12 or so pictures that I go back to from time to time in the message center, and they all come from a different day, so it really extends the screen and it's rather unattractive. If the feature was that it had a different section for new stuff that were uploaded since you checked it last; hey, it's cool. But I really don't need to know that something was uploaded 102 days ago every single time I check my picture center.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 7, 2008)

I mocked this up how I think they should lay out the submissions page.  I agree that sorting everything by date is a bit absurd, and totally uneccessary.






As I said in the other thread:

"I've mocked up the interface how I think it should be laid out. The only thing which is missing is the NEWEST/OLDEST buttons. I think those should be replaced with a SORT BY dropdown, either on the right above the check buttons, or centered at the bottom below the page buttons. This would get rid of a button, and would allow for future upgrades, such as the ability to sort by views or favorites.

I would also add a page number, and maybe hotlinks to page numbers below the next/previous page buttons."


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2008)

On an HTML level, if instead of using tables each thumbnail was contained inside a <div> with an inline or floating display style, then they would wrap automatically to the width of the user's browser.  (That's how dA does it.)


----------



## PurpleDragon (Aug 9, 2008)

The new layout of http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/submissions/ irritates the hell out of me, why was it even changed? There was jack squat wrong with the old way of browsing new submissions. Another nice and compact layout flushed down the toilet. Thanks guys. :/


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 9, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> The new layout of http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/submissions/ irritates the hell out of me, why was it even changed? There was jack squat wrong with the old way of browsing new submissions. Another nice and compact layout flushed down the toilet. Thanks guys. :/


So they rearranged the buttons, added a few new ones, and added date separators, what's so bad about that?  Personally, I like it.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 9, 2008)

I personally like the default Oldest->Newest sort (Make sense when an artist posts a series of pics) but I have to agree that the date separators are a bit, superfluous. The extra buttons are nice though.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 10, 2008)

Not to mention that if it wasn't for the ginormous date headers, you'd barely even know they were being displayed oldest-first to begin with.


----------



## Houshou (Aug 10, 2008)

I personally like dated seperation. And viewing oldest to newest makes sense. You are viewing the oldest submissions since you last viewed your watched submissions list. Thus as you go through the list, you're seeing the newer and newer pictures and catching up with the present. Why in the hell would you want to start at the present and work your way into the past? You're walking backwards rather than forward.Fav the ones you like, and move on. By keeping every submission in your watched thread, you're essentially creating your own 'Browse' list.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't alwaus have the time to check all my new submissions- Often I just have the time to cursorily check the New Submissions page in my message center to see what's come in, then LATER I go through them until I'm satisfied.

Again, I like the separation by dates, although this could be made smaller (even matching the scheme of the front page, but what would improve the situation would be to reduce the spacing- There's too much dead space! Browse can display 4 across on a 1024x768 screen with Firefox 3 & Walnut theme, but only 3 across in New Submissions. THAT needs to improve. I think the order should be a user-defined option, thus allowing those who prefer older first or newer first by default, reducing an extra step and cutting down on load time. The buttons, while good, need further rearranging.

d.m.f.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 10, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> I think the order should be a user-defined option, thus allowing those who prefer older first or newer first by default, reducing an extra step and cutting down on load time.


This is a known issue and will be addressed.


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 10, 2008)

It looks like I'm the only one who likes the way the new submissions are displayed now. It is much easier for me to keep track of and view the works. :3


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 10, 2008)

I think an option for the layout you wanted would sovle the problem for everyone.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 10, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> It looks like I'm the only one who likes the way the new submissions are displayed now. It is much easier for me to keep track of and view the works. :3


No, you're not the only one, and yes, it's much easier despite being slightly less compact. :3


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 11, 2008)

I prefer the new layout.

It just looks better.


----------



## Lunedragon (Aug 17, 2008)

So....Will there eventually be a change here? I mean, put the newest first on the list, not the oldest issue.There are great suggestions on this thread already. Many are here to see new art after all, not only to look at old art. 

Yes i know that you can simply press "Newest" but i just find it so annoying since we never had to do that before the servers were changed. Otherwise do i think that you guys made a terrific job. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Bobskunk (Aug 17, 2008)

I like everything in the new layout except:

1.  Mass selection doesn't work with Opera 9.51.
2.  Other things on this site are stored with cookies (account settings like fuzzy date and all, right?), but this part is always set as Oldest by default, rather than, say, a toggle between whatever is last selected or a choice to see newest by default.  Is there anything preventing this from being implemented aside from making a shortcut to http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/submissions/new@48/?

Sorting and seperating by date and advanced selection options are two things I absolutely love, even though the buttons seem a bit oddly placed.  But, like any Farker, I'll get used to it once those two things I outlined above are just good.


----------

